# challenger 200 amp main breaker



## cheapgreek (Oct 17, 2009)

I am having problems finding a challenger 200 main breaker 2 pole pn qfp2t with staggered lugs.Is the zinsco line the same or are there any other brands that are interchangable?.


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

cheapgreek said:


> I am having problems finding a challenger 200 main breaker 2 pole pn qfp2t with staggered lugs.Is the zinsco line the same or are there any other brands that are interchangable?.



Quite odd you ask this question, because there was one on the shelf at the Iwelei HD store in Honolulu the other day when I went there. I could not believe there was such a thing on a Home Depot shelf. Whats next, 3 pole breakers? (I wish).


----------

